# Koeler Bathtub drain problem.



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello again guys,

I have a koeler bathtub that is very slow draining. I went to clean the drain and it was clean, but i did notice that the handle for the shower and the bathtub does *NOT* move, it is stuck down, so i think it is shut partially closed. How do i go about taking this apart?

I know that i take out the 2 screws and pull out and up, but do i try to take this unit all the way out? This doesn't get taken apart on the back wall behind the bathtub, does it? Then clean it of any debris?

Thank you,
Sellncars


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

The part you're messing with is called the waste and overflow for the tub.

Look on Kohler's website, they have full parts listings and installation instructions for almost every waste and overflow then have made in the last 30 years available online. 

No, you access it from the tub.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You'll probably be better served by porting your question over to www.diychatroom.com

This site is geared more toward pro's speaking to pro's. If a plumber answers your question here, he'd also need your name and address to send you the bill.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

And that is not a Kohler waste and overflow. The bathtub is Kohler, but that part is from another manufacturer. 

Do a Google search on waste and overflow.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Double-A said:


> And that is not a Kohler waste and overflow. The bathtub is Kohler, but that part is from another manufacturer.
> 
> Do a Google search on waste and overflow.


Thanks guys, and the check is in the mail.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What's the big deal here guys?

Sellncars, just take the 2 screws out, pull off the face plate, reach in and pull out the plunger, clean it off it if has hair and gunk on it and put it back.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> What's the big deal here guys?
> 
> Sellncars, just take the 2 screws out, pull off the face plate, reach in and pull out the plunger, clean it off it if has hair and gunk on it and put it back.


Thanks Mike,

It worked like a charm, no more slow drain. That damn thing must have been half opened for some time now. I understand this is a 
" Contractor " forum, but what better place to go and ask a question about a specific problem. If this site had a place for automobiles i would answer a plumber, a carpenter, etc, etc..Like Mike said what's the big deal?

Thanks again Mike,
Sellncars


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

sellngcars said:


> How do i go about taking this apart?
> 
> I know that i take out the 2 screws and pull out and up, but do i try to take this unit all the way out? This doesn't get taken apart on the back wall behind the bathtub, does it?


A picture is worth a thousand words. Much easier to answer the question about access from behind, which I did, and direct him to find some drawings to answer any more of his questions than to try to figure out if he has a pop-up stopper or a lift-bucket type. 

Just because you think it should be easy, doesn't mean it is.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Double-A said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words. Much easier to answer the question about access from behind, which I did, and direct him to find some drawings to answer any more of his questions than to try to figure out if he has a pop-up stopper or a lift-bucket type.
> 
> Just because you think it should be easy, doesn't mean it is.


I thank you also, this board has been a huge help in many ways so far. I understand that some people may want just a contractor in here, but i would be willing to place a bet that there are some that are *NOT* contractors here. No, I'am not a contractor, but i do know when to ask a question, and i also am a quick learner and that is what i thought this board was all about. For those of you that have helped me, i say thank you very very much, for those that think because you're a contractor and I"m not that your better then myself, i wish to say to you, wake up we urinate the same way.

Sellncars


----------



## 415moto (Jun 6, 2006)

the 2 screw slots dont line up. :sad:


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Sellncars said:


> I thank you also, this board has been a huge help in many ways so far. I understand that some people may want just a contractor in here, but i would be willing to place a bet that there are some that are *NOT* contractors here. No, I'am not a contractor, but i do know when to ask a question, and i also am a quick learner and that is what i thought this board was all about. For those of you that have helped me, i say thank you very very much, for those that think because you're a contractor and I"m not that your better then myself, i wish to say to you, wake up we urinate the same way.
> 
> Sellncars


Cool, you urinate on the floor to.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

mdshunk said:


> You'll probably be better served by porting your question over to www.diychatroom.com
> 
> This site is geared more toward pro's speaking to pro's. If a plumber answers your question here, he'd also need your name and address to send you the bill.


Word. 

Sellncars, I probably wouldn't have a problem, but I have seen your posts before. I thought you were a DIY'er, but your profile said different. Therein lies my beef with this scene. Your profile used to say Barney's Plumbing, but has been changed to Barney's Auto Repair. So, unfortunately, this forum is just for contractors, not homeowners, DIY'ers, or auto mechanics. Please take your questions to the DIY site. TIA.


----------

